# Milking stand plans for a Nigerian Dwarf?



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Got our goats home last night and milked our doe this morning. And while she is a very nice goat, she decided that I was not worthy to milk her so kept lying down. Its very hard for someone who's first and last milking experience was over 30 years ago to figure out squeeze like this right here while holding her back end up.

Was quite funny to watch but not so much to do :hysterical:

So today's job is build a milking stand.

Anyone have plans for one sized down for Nigerian Dwarfs? She is sooooo tiny!

OMG the milk is good!


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

.... and where's the video????

A friend of mine simply put a night stand next to the fence. Puts the doe on the stand and uses a double ended clip to clip her to the fence... (she does have a nigi stand on order)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Use the one from Fiasco Farm and just cut the vertical measurements on the head gate down two inches.

Or.... if you think you'll have both size goats, make a box for her to stand on.

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html


----------



## Deep Woods (Jun 12, 2011)

I used the plans @ Fiasco farms too. Works great for our Nigerian.


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

good job on the milk stand DeepWoods,
it looks so serene with the pond in the background, I want to come milk at your place!
I need to upgrade my browser or would post some of ours, too.

Love seeing pics of folks projects, much easier to steal ideas that way, lol


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

You guys are the best! But after fighting with my hubby's carp grits tools all day trying to make a milking stand my Mum bought me one at the feed store.

It ROCKS!!!

Little Girl can no longer fall on the milk pan or scoot her bum out of my reach or try to climb over me. She is not best pleased but I am 

And this mornings milking went MUCH better because I put Beauty the brat into a dog crate whilst milking LG. 

The milk is unbelievably good!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Here's one built from PVC and measured for Nigies. It can also be made to take apart making it easy to transport.

http://pholiafarm.com/milk_and_milking.htm


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

Im sure you are set by now, but if not I have the plans for one made with 2x4's and plywood that cost me less than $20 to have built by a friend. It's for Nigerians. If interested just call me. Lynn 802 272 5968


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

All set with a stand now. Its only the BEST THING EVER!!! She still tries to fall in the milk bucket right at teh end of milking but I just tickle her under the chest and it keeps her up long enough to get teh pan out from under her.

Its so nice having them home in the back yard!


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

okey dokey. Happy it has worked out for you.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I sometimes have goats that have bad milkstand manners....that is when I resort to....

Goat Bondage.

Soft, cotton rope on either side of the milkstand (tied to the milkstand) goes around each back leg just above the ankle to keep them from kicking and dancing. Then an upside down bucket or bowl goes under the chest to keep them from laying down.

Generally it only takes a few days for them to learn they can't win in this situation and start behaving, even without all of the accouterments.


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

CaliannG said:


> I sometimes have goats that have bad milkstand manners....that is when I resort to....
> 
> Goat Bondage. I love that :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> ...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

GBov. It's a rule that you have to post a picture.


----------

